# POST DIFFERENT PAINT EFFECTS



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ILL START HERES ALSA CRYSTAL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WATTER DROPLETS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MIRRA COLOR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CRAZER


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

how about posting work youve done, or anyone else has done, not a show room piece :uh:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 30 2007, 04:32 PM~8429975
> *how about posting work youve done, or anyone else has done, not a show room piece :uh:
> *


Whoah, whoah. stop the hate. I had never seen the alsa crazer before, and I think it was a good idea for a topic. If anyone can add to it, especially with stuff they've done or products they're familiar with, then it'll turn into a killer topic.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 30 2007, 06:32 PM~8429975
> *how about posting work youve done, or anyone else has done, not a show room piece :uh:
> *


Whats it matter it wasent like he said he painted that shit. :uh:


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8429721
> *CRAZER
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope...anymore info on this?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

its basically the same as marbelizer from hok! :biggrin:


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 31 2007, 08:37 AM~8435394
> *its basically the same as marbelizer from hok! :biggrin:
> *


o0o0 ight thanks, that shit is dope. were can u get alsa at?


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

HOK marbelizer (tight pattern)


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ive never liked marbelizer, ive seen it used on stripes and shit like that, looked OK... but never on a whole car, just looks cheap and dirty to me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 30 2007, 04:32 PM~8429975
> *how about posting work youve done, or anyone else has done, not a show room piece :uh:
> *


KISS MY ASS


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jul 31 2007, 09:48 AM~8435951
> *HOK marbelizer (tight pattern)
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The reason i started this topic is because, some of these effects are easier to do than most people think. I'm not a painter at all, never even held a paint gun, but I was at the paint store the other day, and the dude showed me some cool stuff thats easy to do. I know theres more effects out there, just want to see them. So if you dont like this topic, BEAT IT, and i bet you picked and painted that pink huh, its fits you right


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

the patern on it doesnt mean any thing its the same stuff its what you cover it with that makes the difference! for example cling sheeting or bubble wrap ive even dipped leaves that looked like pot leafes int it there is alot of shit you can do with it bubble wrap looks awesome when you roll it through it or you can drag it to effect wood grain! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 31 2007, 10:56 AM~8435989
> *ive never liked marbelizer, ive seen it used on stripes and shit like that, looked OK... but never on a whole car, just looks cheap and dirty to me.
> *


yup, we used to see whole cars round here rolling like that ....


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

1. chameleon marbles
2. candy marble
3. venom marble and water flow marble


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I didn't realize the crazer was just marbelizer. I've screwed around with plastic, but I never thought of using crazy shit. thanks for the ideas majikmike, and thanks for the pics stone.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 1 2007, 03:17 AM~8443578
> *I didn't realize the crazer was just marbelizer.  I've screwed around with plastic, but I never thought of using crazy shit.  thanks for the ideas majikmike, and thanks for the pics stone.
> *




not a problem man just tryin to help also try spraying it on really wet and then hit it with a air blow gun then kandy over it looks dope as shit!
:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 31 2007, 02:04 PM~8436573
> *The reason i started this topic is because, some of these effects are easier to do than most people think. I'm not a painter at all, never even held a paint gun, but I was at the paint store the other day, and the dude showed me some cool stuff thats easy to do. I know theres more effects out there, just want to see them. So if you dont like this topic, BEAT IT, and i bet you picked and painted that pink huh, its fits you right
> *


dont hate on me homie, i was just stating that anyone can go to the store and see the samples that they have, they all look the same, what people want to see here is real paint work on real cars, not some plastic bubble shit painted up store samples  you aint man enuff to drive a pink car :uh: go pick yourself up a paint gun and get back to us


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LACE, WOULD BE COOL IF THERE WERE DIFFERENT PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

GOOD TOPIC!!!


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8449880
> *dont hate on me homie, i was just stating that anyone can go to the store and see the samples that they have, they all look the same, what people want to see here is real paint work on real cars, not some plastic bubble shit painted up store samples   you aint man enuff to drive a pink car :uh: go pick yourself up a paint gun and get back to us
> *



Yo pink no disrespect, but you can't tell the man what he intended a topic that he started should pertain to. Read the topic. It says different paint effects. It dosen't say anything pertaining to who did them. One!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 31 2007, 11:04 AM~8436573
> *The reason i started this topic is because, some of these effects are easier to do than most people think. I'm not a painter at all, never even held a paint gun, but I was at the paint store the other day, and the dude showed me some cool stuff thats easy to do. I know theres more effects out there, just want to see them. So if you dont like this topic, BEAT IT, and i bet you picked and painted that pink huh, its fits you right *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

in this pic, you can see that just a few more coats of the same color candy makes it a totally new color, i learned that for Albert at Vicious customs how-to on the next StreetStarsDvd :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

now thats what i was talking about ^


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524+Aug 3 2007, 12:59 PM~8463921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 12:49 PM~8465523
> *in this pic, you can see that just a few more coats of the same color candy makes it a totally new color, i learned that for Albert at Vicious customs how-to on the next StreetStarsDvd :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

hit me up in pm about that street stard dvd with the DOC interview nick.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the oldschool sunray patterns on the c pillars...


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 3 2007, 08:47 PM~8468114
> *I like the oldschool sunray patterns on the c pillars...
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 2 2007, 02:09 PM~8456444
> *LACE, WOULD BE COOL IF THERE WERE DIFFERENT PATTERNS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont really care for lace either but i like the way it was used on this dash very nice...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

post up pics of wood grain effects, I'v seen it used on that brown 63' from SouthSide.cc looked real good to me.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Here is some wood grain I did... it was a dash for a Model A or T... I never got to see the car it went into. I did this and all the window trim.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 AM~8474123
> *Here is some wood grain I did... it was a dash for a Model A or T... I never got to see the car it went into. I did this and all the window trim.
> 
> 
> ...


how is this done? with a paint brush, air brush......... not asking how exactly how to do it just wondering whats used thanks.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

It was done with a little of both... an airbrush, different brushes, and a sponge. It was cleared with a matte finish since it was a dashboard, they didn't want it shiny.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 01:49 PM~8465523
> *in this pic, you can see that just a few more coats of the same color candy makes it a totally new color, i learned that for Albert at Vicious customs how-to on the next StreetStarsDvd :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OK, WHEN DOES THE STREETSTARS NEW DVD COME OUT?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 09:49 PM~8465523
> *in this pic, you can see that just a few more coats of the same color candy makes it a totally new color, i learned that for Albert at Vicious customs how-to on the next StreetStarsDvd :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i wanna know when it comes out too i love painting videos.........

if they make anymore i will definately buy them is there alot of painting in the vids or mostly hopping and shit like that


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Aug 4 2007, 10:18 PM~8474123
> *Here is some wood grain I did... it was a dash for a Model A or T... I never got to see the car it went into. I did this and all the window trim.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice, i took all my plastic pieces from my excursion to a painter, and had that done, cost me $200, when the dash it self was $500 from magazines


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 5 2007, 11:03 AM~8476456
> *OK, WHEN DOES THE STREETSTARS NEW DVD COME OUT?
> *


august 29th :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 5 2007, 11:09 AM~8476504
> *i wanna know when it comes out too i love painting videos.........
> 
> if they make anymore i will definately buy them is there alot of painting in the vids or mostly hopping and shit like that
> *


it has two paint how-tos, one on how to lay tape for patterns, and how to spray candy to create lighter and darker colors, the other one is patterns on a wheel, its probably nothing you don't already know SWITCH, but i like do them to get others motivated to try it them selfs, because its easier than we think


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

oh and i for got theres a how-to gold leafing by ANGELO :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 11:00 PM~8486112
> *it has two paint how-tos, one on how to lay tape for patterns, and how to spray candy to create lighter and darker colors, the other one is patterns on a wheel, its probably nothing you don't already know SWITCH, but i like do them to get others motivated to try it them selfs, because its easier than we think
> *




alright thanks anyway but that gold leafing......hmmmm that might get me :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 03:54 PM~8486071
> *thats nice, i took all my plastic pieces from my excursion to a painter, and had that done, cost me $200, when the dash it self was $500 from magazines
> *


Thanks... I was messing around one day and tried the same effect, but in blue instead which turned out pretty neat. I might have pics somewhere... I thought it would look good on interior pieces matched with the car's paint, but I never made it that far to try it out yet. Maybe someday.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Well it's not a paint effect, but it is an effect in the paint  




















After clear and sanding!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats real fkin nice.. patterns flow good..


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Sic! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

cool bike!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I did this one a couple weeks ago body work isnt the best though, Big Nick just bought it, I made him a real good deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8449880
> *dont hate on me homie, i was just stating that anyone can go to the store and see the samples that they have, they all look the same, what people want to see here is real paint work on real cars, not some plastic bubble shit painted up store samples   you aint man enuff to drive a pink car :uh: go pick yourself up a paint gun and get back to us
> *



WHY YOU TRIPPIN???? People don't always know what to ask for at a paint store. i think it is a good topic. you don't know what people want to see. I think you needed to spend more time at the store to get off the pink. Call yourself a man or not, Pink and Rainbows are GAY. O and don't call him homie, he ain't your hoime, he's my homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ahahahahhaah world famous DIPPINIT has spoken :biggrin:


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone got some pics of paisley patterns done in paint?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 8 2007, 07:19 PM~8507086
> *I did this one a couple weeks ago body work isnt the best though, Big Nick just bought it, I made him a real good deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Daymn. How much would you charge to do my rascal?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggBodyBrougham_@Aug 12 2007, 09:38 AM~8534626
> *Anyone got some pics of paisley patterns done in paint?
> *


what is that?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8468114
> *I like the oldschool sunray patterns on the c pillars...
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This is somewhat of an effect candied flames



















Fade away jobs


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NICE


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2007, 09:22 PM~8507110
> *WHY YOU TRIPPIN???? People don't always know what to ask for at a paint store. i think it is a good topic. you don't know what people want to see. I think you needed to spend more time at the store to get off the pink. Call yourself a man or not, Pink and Rainbows are GAY. O and don't call him homie, he ain't your hoime, he's my homie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fuck you and your homie


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 13 2007, 02:54 PM~8544389
> *:uh: fuck you and your homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 13 2007, 04:11 PM~8543233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that fucker dont even look real


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8544389
> *:uh: fuck you and your homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 13 2007, 02:54 PM~8544389
> *:uh: fuck you and your homie
> *


fuck your pepto bismol paint


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 05:21 PM~8545013
> *fuck your pepto bismol paint
> *



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

peptol is more a lighter, chalky color


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CANDY PAINT FADE, VICIOUS CUSTOMS on l.i.l. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 10:38 AM~8542116
> *what is that?
> *


 THE RAG LOOK, LIKE THE ROOF ON THE SANTANA FROM MAJESTICS, PAINTED BY THE DOC


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That looks real good. Nice and clean


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My first attempt at doing any kind of custom paint I used my Coupe D hood for practice. I laid down a PPG metallic silver basecoat, then added some weak black to the silver & sprayed the girls. Candy red in the devils tail & pearl in her halo & wings.








Then did 3-4 coats of Homemade PPG candy Magenta & cleared.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

People would say they never knew I had that on my hood until they'd walk by with the sun shining on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 10:30 PM~8547943
> *CANDY PAINT FADE, VICIOUS CUSTOMS on l.i.l. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




beastin


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

candy fades with scale theme layered into the different color candies
ALL ALSA CANDIES :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

WATER DROPS










SUN BURST FADES









MULTI-LAYERED CANDY FADES


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting pics


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

92 CADDY


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 30 2007, 01:51 AM~8675507
> *
> MULTI-LAYERED CANDY FADES
> 
> ...


wats the brush for"?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 29 2007, 11:51 PM~8675507
> *WATER DROPS
> 
> 
> ...


the sunburst fades look good!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8719993
> *wats the brush for"?
> *


what brush?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tape fades..









jeweling.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8722872
> *what brush?
> *


da 1 next to the roll of tape


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

thats the antenna , laid it on to see how its position looked with the paint scheme!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

how do u do the water drop pm me who ever knows how 2 do it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 6 2007, 01:45 AM~8727345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aegean blue?

thats the color im painting my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

HEAT REACTIVE PAINT 
ALSA BLUE 2 WHITE ECLIPSE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

the sunburst fades are some kool azz old skool shit.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

some scales








water drops i tried-- still working on the paint--








some marble type effect


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

POST PICS OF THE BRUSHED EFFECT. I'V SEEN LEVI USE IT ON THE "ROYAL FLUSH" TWO DOOR LAC


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Photos in the paint, can someone explain how this is done?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more than likely just glue the photo on.. scuff it a lil.. clean it.. and shoot lots and lots of clear..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 25 2007, 10:20 PM~8871480
> *Photos in the paint, can someone explain how this is done?
> 
> 
> ...


Blazer in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2007, 12:20 AM~8871480
> *Photos in the paint, can someone explain how this is done?
> 
> 
> ...



im not sure how HE did it, but i have heard of this technique where you get a picture out of a magazine, shoot a couple of coats of clear on it, let it dry, then submerge it in water for a couple of days, after a few days you carefully take the picture out of the water and gently rub away the paper, leaving a transparency of the image on the clear



:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 25 2007, 11:10 PM~8871918
> *Blazer in the back.  :thumbsup:
> *


K-5 I want one.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

can anybody give the name and code for this blue
or where to get it


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

A close up on the Rose. The really thin curly black/silver/red lines (no not the pinstriping), i really wonder how Walt did that.. anybody knows?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

spray gun without an air cap i think


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any pics of ALSA's CRASER?
or the crystal effect?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im going to be doing a flame job on my daily real soon with alsa's crazer, ill post pics when its done.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2007, 12:44 AM~8884046
> *im going to be doing a flame job on my daily real soon with alsa's crazer, ill post pics when its done.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

how is it applyin it?

is it pretty simple or is it alot of work,compared to marbalizer


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

can anybody give the name and code for this blue
or where to get it









[/quote]


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

according to mr. stone: HEAT REACTIVE PAINT ALSA BLUE 2 WHITE ECLIPSE :biggrin:

he sells it and will show you samples in his shop.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Sep 27 2007, 01:35 PM~8882330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE EFFECT IS CALLED WEBBING. IT'S WAS DONE YEARS AGO WITH LAQUER PAINTS. YOU LET THE LAQUER SET UP IN THE GUN FOR A WHILE AND THEN YOU SHOOT IT AND THE PAINT SPRAYS OUT STRINGY. IT'S VERY DIFFICULT TO DO WITH TODAYS URETHANES. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 28 2007, 11:29 PM~8893271
> *THE EFFECT IS CALLED WEBBING.  IT'S WAS DONE YEARS AGO WITH LAQUER PAINTS.  YOU LET THE LAQUER SET UP IN THE GUN FOR A WHILE AND THEN  YOU SHOOT IT AND THE PAINT SPRAYS OUT STRINGY.  IT'S VERY DIFFICULT TO DO WITH TODAYS URETHANES. :biggrin:
> *


 Thats correct.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 25 2007, 10:20 PM~8871480
> *Photos in the paint, can someone explain how this is done?
> 
> 
> ...


You might see some more Imperials rides with this again.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2007, 01:30 AM~8893811
> *You might see some more Imperials rides with this again.
> *


Any sneeks :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

tt t


----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS V.C (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Can u painters that know, post how these effects are done??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

good topic!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

can someone post some details in how to do these paint effects..from the basic to the not so easy... PLEASEEE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

fucken amazing, i wonder how it was done, adding in the multiple colors :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome work


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more effects?

post up some pics


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 05:56 PM~8429663
> *ILL START HERES ALSA CRYSTAL
> 
> 
> ...


These are fucking insane!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

maybe a silly question ,but i basecoated a clip board and i airbrushed some art work on it and shot some sg100 over it, 
now if i wanna add a flake boarder around the edges,do i have to scruff the sg100 before i paint ?? ? ? ?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13356727
> *maybe a silly question ,but i basecoated a clip board and i airbrushed some art work on it and shot some sg100 over it,
> now if i wanna add a flake boarder around the edges,do i have to scruff the sg100 before i paint ?? ? ? ?
> *


yeah a lite scuff - scothbrite pad would work with out breakin through or a quick 600 - just enough to make it stick without busting through.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 23 2009, 03:00 AM~13356884
> *yeah a lite scuff - scothbrite pad would work with out breakin through or a quick 600 - just enough to make it stick without busting through.
> *


cool;
thanks for the help


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13356977
> *cool;
> thanks for the help
> *


anytime Homie :thumbsup: post some pics when ya get it done


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cool


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 26 2007, 08:58 AM~8872639
> *im not sure how HE did it, but i have heard of this technique where you get a picture out of a magazine, shoot a couple of coats of clear on it, let it dry, then submerge it in water for a couple of days, after a few days you carefully take the picture out of the water and gently rub away the paper, leaving a transparency of the image on the clear
> :dunno:
> *



i have heard that too.... using a high quality magazine and laquer clear


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 2 2008, 12:19 PM~10780745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it....that shit fukin rocks... :thumbsup:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

it must of taken forever to learn to paint so good.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So....for the multi color patterns. Are you taping off everything you don't want a certain color, or is the some type of layering technique?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 27 2009, 01:18 PM~13407658
> *So....for the multi color patterns. Are you taping off everything you don't want a certain color, or is the some type of layering technique?
> *


if you know your color hue...you can get multiple color kandys by changin the base...thats a no brainer..since the color chips hook it up for ya....

one example lets say...apple tangerine, gold.....you can over lap without masking every thing...

red first, orange...gold...just have to know what you want to lay down and plan it out...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 12:59 PM~13407985
> *if you know your color hue...you can get multiple color kandys by changin the base...thats a no brainer..since the color chips hook it up for ya....
> 
> one example lets say...apple tangerine, gold.....you can over lap without masking every thing...
> ...


For Kandys that makes sense, I'm talking about when people do various colors that aren't the same hue


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 27 2009, 10:18 AM~13407658
> *So....for the multi color patterns. Are you taping off everything you don't want a certain color, or is the some type of layering technique?
> *


tapin it off.....


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 26 2007, 03:00 PM~8875545
> *can anybody give the name and code for this blue
> or where to get it
> 
> ...


blue 2 white heat reactive call 559 719 9274


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13408985
> *tapin it off.....
> *


God damn thats alot of tape :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 27 2009, 10:18 PM~13413512
> *God damn thats alot of tape :biggrin:
> *


YESSSIR  One of the several factors that add up to the high prices of crazy paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello Lil painters,
im new in the paint game and i search How to paint(i'm not sure...any term  ) some sunray patterns ?
did you use masking?or maybe paper card(just for the design curvs)???

like this:









thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

no  necessary

all it takes is a little common sense


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

theyre called swirls and all you need is a piece of thin cardboard with a curved side


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 3 2009, 08:40 AM~13472841
> *theyre called swirls and all you need is a piece of thin cardboard with a curved side
> *


Ok thanks joost  
this is what i thought...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 1 2009, 03:38 AM~13451181
> *no  necessary
> 
> all it takes is a little common sense
> *


Or learning. Are you saying anyone can do it with out help?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 04:58 PM~8429686
> *WATTER DROPLETS
> 
> 
> ...


...by VICIOUS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 10:30 PM~8547943
> *CANDY PAINT FADE, VICIOUS CUSTOMS on l.i.l. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 3 2009, 07:39 AM~13473275
> *Or learning. Are you saying anyone can do it with out help?
> *


pretty much, simple effect


sometimes the bestest effects are the simplest ones


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 3 2009, 05:39 AM~13473275
> *Or learning. Are you saying anyone can do it with out help?
> *



ive done it without help then seen other painters do it the same way most of custom painting is really common sense just look at the design and figure it out thats always more fun then just someone telling you what to doo or watching a video on it you feel alil more proud of your self


----------



## elpolloloco (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 1 2009, 12:29 AM~13451147
> *Hello Lil painters,
> im new in the paint game and i search How to paint(i'm not sure...any term  ) some sunray patterns ?
> did you use masking?or maybe paper card(just for the design curvs)???
> ...


thats sick.......


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Aug 5 2007, 05:14 AM~8475081
> *how is this done? with a paint brush, air brush......... not asking how exactly how to do it just wondering whats used thanks.
> *


more info on this i wana change the color on my woodgrain in my caddy to an orange any info on this will help


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2009, 03:19 PM~13743723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice !!!!!!! very easy subtle technique to learn!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2009, 01:19 PM~13743723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Quick question: obviously there are various stages as multiple colors, overlaps all can't be done all at one time. My question is, do the patterns themselves need to be scuffed up before clear, or are people clearing right over them?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 05:10 PM~13746833
> *Quick question: obviously there are various stages as multiple colors, overlaps all can't be done all at one time. My question is, do the patterns themselves need to be scuffed up before clear, or are people clearing right over them?
> *


:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

depends on what kind of pattern it is.. if shot in intercoat clear, a light scuff is ok.. base coats dont need it..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS+Apr 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13748954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, I didn't know clear would stick after the base had dried :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i usually just give everything a real quick and light pass with a scotch brite pad. 

its not really necessary, i just do it cause i wanna.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13755182
> *i usually just give everything a real quick and light pass with a scotch brite pad.
> 
> its not really necessary, i just do it cause i wanna.
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Is this a candy blue or a basecoute???


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

candy


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wrinkle paint. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

this book here has alot of info.for beginners.i had one since the early 80's,all the paints may have change now but techniques are some what the same.just certain things you could do with lacquer that cant do with urethane.and vise versa.fade aways,freakdrops also blowouts,cobwebbing,fish scale, eerie dess now known as marblelizing.photo inlay,lace.water drops.alot of sign painters back then did the water drop effect,became more popular on airbrushing on vinyl signs and vinyl graphics.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 2 2009, 12:25 PM~13764494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I'm honestly speechless.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

YOU ARE A SICK MAN HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

THAT FRAME IS GONNA CUM OUT NICE!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is mine! Let me know what ya think..


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 12:17 AM~13799477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...how long did that take?!?!?!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 6 2009, 10:47 AM~13803292
> *Wow...how long did that take?!?!?!
> *


We took the car from bare metal to what you see in the pic's in 3 weeks. We worked an avg. 16-18 hours per day (2 people). The graphic on the trunk took about 4 days to do.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 01:16 PM~13804509
> *We took the car from bare metal to what you see in the pic's in 3 weeks.  We worked an avg. 16-18 hours per day (2 people).  The graphic on the trunk took about 4 days to do.
> *


Major fucking props to that!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 6 2009, 03:35 PM~13804740
> *Major fucking props to that!
> *


x2 thats the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13804509
> *We took the car from bare metal to what you see in the pic's in 3 weeks.  We worked an avg. 16-18 hours per day (2 people).  The graphic on the trunk took about 4 days to do.
> *




damn man that is dedication hard to find nowdays truly sad


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 2 2007, 12:09 PM~8456444
> *LACE, WOULD BE COOL IF THERE WERE DIFFERENT PATTERNS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT PEARLESCENT LACE... AND MINES A DIFFERENT PATTERN THAN THE ABOVE CAR


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@May 6 2009, 11:59 PM~13811368
> *I GOT PEARLESCENT LACE... AND MINES A DIFFERENT PATTERN THAN THE ABOVE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Of course there are different patterns! You can use any lace you want. There are endless designs. 

I wanted to lace a nautical star on the roof of mine in a two tone.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@May 7 2009, 01:59 AM~13811368
> *I GOT PEARLESCENT LACE... AND MINES A DIFFERENT PATTERN THAN THE ABOVE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the yellow lines around the lace? Looks out of place.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2009, 03:21 AM~13823994
> *What's with the yellow lines around the lace? Looks out of place.
> *


Looks good to me... Maybe if you seen the whole car it'd look better to you :dunno:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TE AVIENTAS LOCO!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 9 2009, 01:25 AM~13834491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS BAD ASS


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 2 2008, 12:15 PM~10780732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who do you make the water effect?


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

cool frame


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 9 2009, 05:12 PM~13838296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 9 2009, 06:12 PM~13838296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did yall coat the inside of the frame rails with anything? To prevent rust.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 6 2009, 02:14 AM~13799453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on that AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SKEET SKEET SKEET :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 9 2009, 04:46 PM~13838452
> *how do you make the water effect?
> *


x2


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 10 2009, 09:49 AM~13843421
> *x2
> *



WITH WATER :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13880527
> *WITH WATER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@May 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13832811
> *Looks good to me... Maybe if you seen the whole car it'd look better to you :dunno:
> *


maybe, but what made you put them there? Seems an odd color and pattern to go with the rest of the car.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 13 2009, 09:36 PM~13880527
> *WITH WATER  :biggrin:
> *


really? :|


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## STRYTLR (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jul 31 2007, 11:48 AM~8435951
> *HOK marbelizer (tight pattern)
> 
> 
> ...



first time i saw a "bowling ball" or "marbelizer" paint job was back in the early 90's, blue "snake skin" pattern (done with tin foil), looks real good under candy!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ That effect is from too much marbilizer on the panel & it is sagging ........ I know - i did that a bunch of times because i listened to the paint rep on how to spray it .... Sprayed a whole quart until i figured i better do it my own way .


Ahhh - the days of marbilizer .,,,,, where did they go ?????????







That frame has some MAJOR amount of work into it ........ I love it - keep the pics coming .........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I also hope your getting paid for it - Dont put yourself so far out there that you cant afford to eat ya know ...................




Stay up & Happy painting to all the Urethan Slangers out there


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 12:16 PM~13804509
> *We took the car from bare metal to what you see in the pic's in 3 weeks.  We worked an avg. 16-18 hours per day (2 people).  The graphic on the trunk took about 4 days to do.
> *



We will say 16 hours a day X 21 days = 336 hours.

336 X $50 hour = $16,800




I think I average a whole $10 an hour........................ I can make that working at the Taco Shack ........ HAHA


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRYTLR_@May 14 2009, 06:51 PM~13889331
> *first time i saw a "bowling ball" or "marbelizer" paint job was back in the early 90's, blue "snake skin" pattern (done with tin foil), looks real good under candy!!
> *


Very rich looking. I like!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 5 2009, 11:14 PM~13799453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524+Aug 8 2007, 12:19 PM~8503471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem is being able to find a pattern you like. Most of the ones that you can find are very 'doily in grandmas house' feeling. It took me like, 3 months of looking to finally find one I liked


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

NICE USE OF LACE ON THIS RIDE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD TOPIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

> that frame is nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> Damn. I'm honestly speechless.





> YOU ARE A SICK MAN HOMIE
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> THAT FRAME IS GONNA CUM OUT NICE!!!





> TE AVIENTAS LOCO!!!





> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS BAD ASS





> Looks great!





> X2 on that AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SKEET SKEET SKEET :biggrin:





> nice frame





> > that frame is nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edition-eight (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edition-eight_@May 23 2009, 03:40 AM~13976309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I like the lavender lace. At least it looks like lace anyway


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edition-eight_@May 23 2009, 04:40 AM~13976309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!!!!!!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 24 2009, 06:59 AM~13982928
> *nice!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope color


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 21 2009, 09:11 PM~13964628
> *NICE USE OF LACE ON THIS RIDE!!!   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT CAR IS NICE


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 08:15 PM~14031464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THIS EFFECT, I HAVE PAINTED FOR MANY YEARS, BUT HAVE YET TO GET ANYTHING REMOTELY CLOSE, I KNOW ITS DONE WITH KANDIES, BUT HOW????? :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 07:15 PM~14031464
> *
> 
> 
> ...






DAMM THATS TIGHT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 28 2009, 11:19 PM~14031502
> *HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THIS EFFECT, I HAVE PAINTED FOR MANY YEARS, BUT HAVE YET TO GET ANYTHING REMOTELY CLOSE, I KNOW ITS DONE WITH KANDIES, BUT HOW????? :cheesy:
> *


My test patterns dont look that good yet but I am putting down the base coat of silver, then an interclear with the biggest flake I can spray. Then I am taping off the patterns and spraying the spots I want darkest first with a single coat or 2 of the Kandy on it. then untaping and retaping till I reach the lightest spots. What that did for me on my test using one color (red) was I got like 4 or 5 coats on the darkest patterns and 1-2 coats on the lightest areas. Then I cleared over it all and thats how I got a similar look.

I guess you can do the same thing with different colors of Kandy in the patterns too and get differnt looks.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 28 2009, 09:19 PM~14031502
> *HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THIS EFFECT, I HAVE PAINTED FOR MANY YEARS, BUT HAVE YET TO GET ANYTHING REMOTELY CLOSE, I KNOW ITS DONE WITH KANDIES, BUT HOW????? :cheesy:
> *


lots of experience


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

This is not a paint effect but cool non the less. Its silver leaf done to look like its steel hit with a grinder.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

are ya gunna clear over that..
ur gunna have hell for clear to stick on that leafing..

it will stick.. but dont put any kind of tape over it..
son of a bitch will peel off nasty..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Gold graphics over a silver base under kandy





































Silver Hok marble with kandy over it.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 3 2009, 07:37 AM~14081153
> *This is not a paint effect but cool non the less. Its silver leaf done to look like its steel hit with a grinder.
> 
> 
> ...










WHoa Nelly - Thats alot of leafing ..................................................


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider+May 31 2009, 06:50 AM~14051661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! This is amazing! It looks exactly like grinding. How long did it take to leaf that?!?!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damn that flamejob/grind effect looks fine...


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

THE TURTLE SHELL EFFECT IS EERIE DESS BY METALFLAKE CORP. AND WAS THE ORIGINAL MARRBILIZER. VERY SLOW DRYING AND MUCH EASIER TO WORK. THE EFFECT WAS CREATED BY USING AIR AT CLOSE RANGE AND MOVING MY PATTERN AROUND


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

/topgunnz1.jpg[/IMG]








THE CANDY RED HOOD BACK GROUND SHOWS THE BLOWN EERIE DESS AGAIN AND ALSO THE BLUE IMPALA ROOF. THE LIGHT BLUE CADDY HAS COBALT AND ORIENTAL CANDY PATTERNS OVER ICE PEARL AND OTHERWISE STOCK COLOR


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

HOK MARBALIZER WAS USED FOR THE LACE WITH CANDY PEGAN GOLD SHOT OVER IT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topgunnz21_@Jun 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14268403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 13 2007, 01:11 PM~8543233
> *This is somewhat of an effect candied flames
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE FADE PAINT JOBS WERE DONE BY ART HIMSEL..DUDE IS STILL PAINTING EVEN


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Umm I seem to remember that yellow 54 was done on the TV show Monster Garage and was painted by Winfield.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kuzikan (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry if im totally off here, but that looks like raw metal hit with a grinder or wire wheel?? it looks too "gouged" to be silver leaf. but since i have never painted a car, i'm probably wrong


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 3 2009, 10:37 AM~14081153
> *This is not a paint effect but cool non the less. Its silver leaf done to look like its steel hit with a grinder.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bare metal grinded wit a angle grinder u gotta shoot a bare metal clear for it 2 stick on that looks bad ass if u shoot candy over it


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 21 2009, 11:18 PM~14544210
> *thats bare metal grinded wit a angle grinder u gotta shoot a bare metal clear for it 2 stick on that looks bad ass if u shoot candy over it
> *


It is not bare metal. It is Silver leaf. If you doubt me I can put you in touch with the guy who owns it and did the work in his shop.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

